# Dewalt DW715 Type 3 Miter Saw



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

I just wanted to make everyone aware of a part number typo at the various online parts sites. 

I had to order a replacement "spindle and gear assembly" due to a bad bearing. The blade had a slight wobble and I couldn't get an accurate cut. This assembly is the spindle the blade mounts to, the gear on the spindle that is driven by the motor, a bearing, gear case cover and gasket, all pre-assembled. It's a quick replacement being held in place with 3 screws. The part arrives and it is only the spindle and gear, not the entire assembly. I contacted a Dewalt service center and one of the reps was super in tracking down the correct part. Basically, the "Type 3" was redesigned internally and many of the parts are different than the DW715 types 1 & 2. The part number in the documentation is a typo. Dewalt expects to update their parts website soon. If anyone else needs to replace this component, for key number 155 on the parts diagram, the correct part number is N142660. Again, this only applies to the DW715 "Type3". The saw now cuts perfectly again!

Concerning dust collection, the little bag that comes with the saw fills quickly. I measured the outlet with calipers and found that a 1 1/4" flex coupler from the plumbing aisle fits perfectly. This is the coupler that comes with 2 hose clamps and is normally used to connect sch 40 PVC. I also purchased a 1 1/4" shop vac hose to connect to the flex coupler. I just had to snug up the hose clamps a little and everything is good!


----------

